# Bianchi Celeste paint color code



## Jonr55

I am not sure if this is common knowledge, however for those of you needing or looking to have your Celeste Bianchi repainted, the color code is:

Pantone-#332.

I was told by Bianchi USA that there are a few variations, so take a same to the paint shop and they should be able to match it.

hope this might be of help.


----------



## spade2you

Pantone, Pantani? Coincidince, I think not.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Pantone 332 is Seafoam green










Fender guitars are also made on that color.










spade2you, here is something for you


----------



## spade2you

Haven't owned a Fender in years, although I'm thinking of some lighter turquoise inlays in an upcoming 6 string bass from a builder I dig.


----------



## joshua morrow

Good info guys. 

Do you know if Bianchi dealers sell celeste touch up paint? My 1885 has a few rock chips that I would like to cover up.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Bee-an-key

Bianchi has registered many colors. If you look at the early 1980's adds, they had the pantone chip and color # in the adverstisement. They use 9 shades above that color and 9 shades below that color. (according to a Bianchi sales rep). The problem with the touch up paint is that every year is slightly different, some years more blue, some more green. Get custom paint matched or find a hobby store that still sells those old model paints, hundreds of colors to choose from and can be ordered.


----------



## SilverStar

Bee-an-key said:


> Bianchi has registered many colors. If you look at the early 1980's adds, they had the pantone chip and color # in the adverstisement. They use 9 shades above that color and 9 shades below that color. (according to a Bianchi sales rep). The problem with the touch up paint is that every year is slightly different, some years more blue, some more green. Get custom paint matched or find a hobby store that still sells those old model paints, hundreds of colors to choose from and can be ordered.


Good advice -- I was going to add that Bianchi has had MANY many shades of celeste over the years, including some with a pearlescent look. And the stock colors were bluer or greener in some years...really old Bianchis (50s/60s) generally have a lot more of a blueish tone.

And while Bianchi USA does offer bottles of touch-up paint through their online store, it may or may not match what is currently on your bike.


----------



## LostViking

joshua morrow said:


> Good info guys.
> 
> Do you know if Bianchi dealers sell celeste touch up paint? My 1885 has a few rock chips that I would like to cover up.
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


See Bianchi USA Online Shop. Hopefully as match - or close enough.


----------



## Jonr55

They do have the small touchup paint, however I was looking for the paint code so I could get enough to spray a bike (specifically a fork).

I really appreciate your reply....Jon


----------



## Freymoour

I found the following on the Cycleurope.com site:Bianchi Celeste Color:
Pantone 333; OR, C 38 / M 0 / Y 27 / K 0.


----------

